# Burselin



## london girl (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello Nurse, 

I'm due to start cycle from Jan. I have been sent my prescription and needed to know once I start taking the pill, I know I will have AF of which I start taking burselin. 

Do I need to put Burselin in the fridge once it has been opened?

cheers 
London Girl


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi London girl,

Buserelin is fine to keep out of fridge when in use (just keep in a relatively cool dry place) You can only keep it out for 28 days though, after that it would have to be discarded.

All the best for treatment  
Maz x


----------



## london girl (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you so much mazv. 

So once 21 days are up, its burselin all the way as prescribed. I never knew about the 28 days thing though... 

so thank you. 

London girl


----------

